# Silly Willy Jigs, techinque?



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

So I ordered some Silly Willy Jigs with teaser. If I understand them properly, simply bounce them up and down over the bottom. No extra bait attached, just the jig? I was curious if anybody tried them in the surf. Thanks.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

What size did you order? I am very interested in purchasing some. Just not certain what size to get.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

I ordered a few 1/4 oz. I figured I would start small and go bigger if need be. I have never used them, just heard they worked well. I was hoping to get some more information. I have a trip to South Carolina in 5 weeks.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

What part of South Carolina? I will be in Hilton Head from 5/28 - 6/13. I will be staying at Palmetto Dunes. I have decent luck on pompano on shrimp the last few years. Just kind of depends on water clarity.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

You can virtically jig them from a pier, or you can cast them in the surf and bounce them back, similar to a bass jig, or trout killer jig


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

I will be in Hilton Head; Palmetto Dunes the week of June 6th. My goal is to catch some pompano. When surf fishing I generally do well with sharks, not much else. I was hoping these jigs might help with variety, aka catch something other than shark. How far out are you going for pompano in the surf?


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

To be honest it depends. I typically have three rods out. One close, medium and far as I can get. The beaches are pretty flat there. I have my best luck as the tide is moving. The last couple of years I have caught some nice whiting as well. Plenty of sharks to go around. Not sure if you saw the shown on ESPN2 called "Going Coastal" they were catching some really nice sharks on topwater lures. There are some nice redfish in the lagoon that runs through the property too.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

This is a Doc's Goofy jig with a teaser. 

</p><p>









The Silly Willy jigs are basically the same thing. You tie them with a loop knot with the jig and teaser hook opposing as above. You can also add an additional teaser a foot or so up the line with a dropper style loop knot. 

As far as the weight of the jig, I prefer the 1/2oz size most of the time down here in Florida. I've even found another off brand copy cat that make a 3/4 oz and I use them from time to time. I'v not had much use for the lighter weights except in real calm Gulf Coast water on the beach or just near a pass or inlet with a sandy drop off when it is fairly calm water.

The trick to working the jig for pompano is to make sure the jig is hitting the bottom and keep bouncing it on the bottom as you reel in. The pompano key in on the puffs of sand the jig creates.

Many times the pompano will hit the teaser just as much as the jig.

For other fish such as cobia a slow retrieve with a classic up and down falling pattern will produce a strike. 

Many of my angling buddies and I have caught a wide variety of species on these jigs. I've even seen reliable reports and photos of two juvenile tarpon caught on them down here on Florida's Gulf Coast.

For those looking for the jigs here is the info I've posted before:

I found two places in the Tampa Bay area that said they would do mail order. One has the Doc's Jigs and teasers:

Mastrys
St Petersburg Florida Fishing Tackle

Phone: (727) 896-8889 
1700 4th St S, St Petersburg, Florida
Pinellas County Florida, Tampa Bay Metro Area
Category: Fishing Tackle - Dealers

And this one has the Silly Willy Jigs.

Dogfish Tackle

Phone: (727) 393-2102
8750 Park Blvd., Seminole, Florida
Pinellas County Florida, Tampa Bay Metro Area
Category: Fishing Bait & Tackle

The Silly Willy Jigs are virtually the same and work just as well. They actually make better teasers than Doc. They have better hooks much like the custom ones my Asian friend Lee (Aquaholic) makes. He is the pompano master down here in Tampa Bay. We call him Grand Master Lee. LOL"

If you do order tell them SnookMook (Mookie) from The Ledger in Lakeland told you to look them up. I've talked on the phone with folks from both shops and told them to expect calls from some of the various fishing forum members. 

I'm not getting any kickbacks either. LOL It's just the sort of a favor they said they would do since they don't have online/web ordering.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Snook Mook. I appreciate the info. Looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

abass105 said:


> To be honest it depends. I typically have three rods out. One close, medium and far as I can get. The beaches are pretty flat there. I have my best luck as the tide is moving. The last couple of years I have caught some nice whiting as well. Plenty of sharks to go around. Not sure if you saw the shown on ESPN2 called "Going Coastal" they were catching some really nice sharks on topwater lures. There are some nice redfish in the lagoon that runs through the property too.


I have done very well in the lagoons. I have caught a nice mix of red drum, black drum trout and flounder. Whiting is fairly common on the surf, I have seen that. I ate pompano once and it was fantastic, I'd like to catch my own. Thanks for the help.

Snookmook, thanks very much for all the information.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Just a heads up,

I called Dogfish Tackle and the fellow that I spoke with told me that I would do better just buying the Silly Willy jigs from the fellow that makes them, and pointed me at this site.

http://www.captainjoefishing.com/products.php?cat=67

The fellow at Dogfish seemed like a nice guy, but I got the impression that they did not do much of the out of state sales kind of thing.
I've put in an email to Captain Joe to see what he can hook me up with.

Would the rest of you that fish for pomps in NC agree that the teasers in a size closer to #2 (instead of 2/0) would be more applicable for the size of the pomps that we are usually fishing for?

Thanks again Snook Mook!

Tom


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

One of the guys here that SLAYS pompano with the Silly Willy jigs from the pier, ties the teaser so that it slides up the main line. When he casts it the teaser does land with the jig right off. He catches fish just casting and jigging it across the first sand bar right on out to the end.


----------



## mroption (Apr 21, 2010)

blaminack said:


> One of the guys here that SLAYS pompano with the Silly Willy jigs from the pier, ties the teaser so that it slides up the main line. When he casts it the teaser does land with the jig right off. He catches fish just casting and jigging it across the first sand bar right on out to the end.


Im just sort of "re-learning" to tie knots, been out of the game for awhile. Can anyone tell me how to tie the above knots (mentioned throughout the thread). Thanks


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Rigging Silly Willie Jigs*



blaminack said:


> One of the guys here that SLAYS pompano with the Silly Willy jigs from the pier, ties the teaser so that it slides up the main line. When he casts it the teaser does land with the jig right off. He catches fish just casting and jigging it across the first sand bar right on out to the end.


I put the jig onto the line, affix a red bead, then tie on the teaser. The teaser should be cut short and sparse. I like to use hot pink.

This makes the jig act like a fish finder.

BTW; I make my own jigs and use them with hook lears. On the bottom I use a Digger jig to create a disturbance in the sand(magic spurt of sand)

This makes the C2 Rig. Very deadly. C2


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

tjb--Sorry to hear that. Maybe they started getting to many calls. 

You could try Mastry's and see what they say.

Thanks for that link. That's good to know. It's hard to stay up on everything.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

SnookMook said:


> tjb--Sorry to hear that. Maybe they started getting to many calls.
> 
> You could try Mastry's and see what they say.
> 
> Thanks for that link. That's good to know. It's hard to stay up on everything.


No worries whatsoever!!! You turned me onto them, and I ended up getting to the guy that makes them.
It is all good, and I have a box full of jigs and teasers heading my way as I type.
And Capt. Joe was even nice enough to email me back and let me know that their site had miscalculated the shipping $$$ on the order, and would I like a refund, or more jigs?
Great Guy,
It is all good...
Tom


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

yeah I placed an order with Capt joe and had a shipping confirmation in a few hours.


----------

